
The Generalist, the Specialist, and the Leader - nbrempel
https://rempel.world/posts/generalist-specialist-leader.html
======
baccheion
The INTP, INTJ, and ENTJ.

~~~
nbrempel
Interesting comparison! I didn't actually think to compare this to MBTI
results.

According to this random article, the average salaries of those personalities
is pretty evenly distributed over those personalty types:

[https://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-18425/the-personality-
types-...](https://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-18425/the-personality-types-that-
make-the-highest-and-lowest-salaries.html)

~~~
baccheion
Corporations, even if you look at the graph linked in that article, are biased
toward Te users (with extroverted Te users being more favored than introverted
ones), then the other extroverted judgers, then everyone else. That is, INTPs
and others tend to not make as much.

